# Problèmes divers dans Mail...



## chnoub (15 Février 2005)

peux plus quitter mail sans forcer, et il veut plus se connecter a hotmail...
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
(je suis pas chez moi et j ai pas le cd d install d epanther...snifffffffffffff)


----------



## Freelancer (15 Février 2005)

ça m'a fait ça qd j'ai amené Boyscout au boulot pour le brancher sur le réseau (ce qui m'a valu enormement de compliments : c'est ton ordinateur?, c'est un mac?, whouahh, il est mignon!!!). bref : un bon coup d'onyx (la totale : cache systeme, script+ optimisation + reparation des autorisations) a suffit. j'imagine que tu as deja essayé, mais bon, ça a marché chez moi.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> (je suis pas chez moi et j ai pas le cd d install d epanther...snifffffffffffff)


Mais c'est quoi tous ces gens qui partent en vacances sans trousse à outils ?

Arrrhhh...

En attendant, tu peux essayer de réparer les autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque (Applications/Utilitaires)

A plus.


----------



## chnoub (15 Février 2005)

ben non..;connais pas onyx...


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ben non..;connais pas onyx...



c'est là : http://www.titanium.free.fr/


----------



## chnoub (15 Février 2005)

j essai merci !!

ben non ca marche pas....snif....
y a pas un moyen de recuperer mail sur le net pour le reinstaller? j ai regardé sur le site d ela pomme sans succes..


----------



## JediMac (16 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> j essai merci !!
> 
> ben non ca marche pas....snif....
> y a pas un moyen de recuperer mail sur le net pour le reinstaller? j ai regardé sur le site d ela pomme sans succes..


Mail fait partie de X donc pas moyen de le télécharger à part. Pour le réinstaller il faut les CD/DVD de X et Pacifist.
Mais avant d'en arriver là, lis ce sujet, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## CMYK (16 Février 2005)

J'ai aussi eu un truc zarbi avec Mail pas plus tard qu'hier. Il ne voulait plus se connecter à mon serveur pop et smtp par défaut. Finalement, en recopiant mes prefs dans un nouveau doc (le .plist de Mail ouvert avec TextWrangler et copié-collé, puis renommé dans le dossier des prefs), ça a marché !
Essaie toujours (si c'est pas trop compliqué pour toi... autrement, tu vires tout simplement les prefs, mais tu devras les redéfinir, à toi donc de voir ce qui est le plus simple).


----------



## chnoub (16 Février 2005)

j ai trouvé...c'est httpmail qui fait planter mail....
comment je fais maintenant!
voudrais bien eviter de changer de boite moi, je suis sur msn!!!


----------



## chnoub (16 Février 2005)

ok! ca marche!
merci pour vos conseils
j ai viré les pref.. et surotut reinstallé httpmail 1.42 et pas 1.36 que  j avais sur mon DD !!
et ca fonctionne!


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

salut,

j'ai un joli bug avec mail, je vous raconte!
j'ai compressé une video avec DropStuff pour l'envoyer par e-mail.
donc j'ouvre mail, crée un nouveau message et importe ma pièce jointe, puis envoi
et là c'est le drame!!
l'ordi travail puis pouf mail se ferme et le message "rapport a apple" appparait
depuis a chaque fois que j'ouvre mail, il reste ouvert 15 a 20 secondes et se referme, et biensur le message et la pièce jointe sont bloqués dans la boite d'envoi

y a t il une solution pour supprimer le message sans ouvrir mail.

Merci a tous  :mouais:


----------



## tremendus (16 Février 2005)

Salut,
je tenterai d'office un petit coup d'onyx avec ce qui touche les maintenance de base
et ce qui concerne les fichiers caches, et pour terminer réparer les autorisations
car je ne pense pas que cela vienne de ton envoi compacter, il devrait le faire et s'est
peut être mélanger les pinceaux (le mac).


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

malheureusement , j'ai déjà fait appel a OnyX et sa a pas l'air d'etre çà


----------



## tremendus (16 Février 2005)

Qu'à tu fais comme manip' sur Onyx ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

yannsolo a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement , j'ai déjà fait appel a OnyX et sa a pas l'air d'etre çà



Bien qu'ayant d'évidentes qualités, Onyx n'est pas la panacée universelle : s'il répond à certains besoins spécifiques, il me semble abusif de le présenter comme une réponse à tous les maux pouvant survenir sur un Macintosh...

As-tu tenté de *reconstruire la boîte aux lettres* correspondant au compte que tu utilises pour ton envoi (tu n'en as qu'une seule si tu n'utilises qu'un seul compte de messagerie) ? Sinon, sélectionne-là dans le tiroir des boîtes aux lettres de Mail et choisis la commande "Reconstruire" du menu BAL. Ensuite, essaye à nouveau d'envoyer ton document.


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

j'ai fais une maintenance, un nettoyage mais je viens de regarder et j'ai pas coché:  fichier caches locaux ou caches du système
le quel des 2????

 (et j'ai aussi réparé les autorisation)


----------



## tremendus (16 Février 2005)

Ok pour DocEvil Onyx n'est pas le sauveur absolu mais il reste un reflexe lorsque des
problèmes apparaissent pour ensuite passer à d'autres solutions.

Je tenterai un nettoyage des caches (tente ceux du système en premier) de toutes façons si ça
ne fait pas de bien ça ne fera pas de mal puis pourquoi pas éteindre ton mac (laisse qqs secondes
qu'il se décharge) et redémarre. Je dis éteindre car parfois à redémarrer d'office le système
ne se remet pas en place de la même façon.

Puis ensuite tu nous dit


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien qu'ayant d'évidentes qualités, Onyx n'est pas la panacée universelle : s'il répond à certains besoins spécifiques, il me semble abusif de le présenter comme une réponse à tous les maux pouvant survenir sur un Macintosh...
> 
> As-tu tenté de *reconstruire la boîte aux lettres* correspondant au compte que tu utilises pour ton envoi (tu n'en as qu'une seule si tu n'utilises qu'un seul compte de messagerie) ? Sinon, sélectionne-là dans le tiroir des boîtes aux lettres de Mail et choisis la commande "Reconstruire" du menu BAL. Ensuite, essaye à nouveau d'envoyer ton document.



le gros problème c'est que mail ne reste pas ouvert pour que j'agisse et je voudrai plutot detruire le doc qui pose problème


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour DocEvil Onyx n'est pas le sauveur absolu mais il reste un reflexe lorsque des
> problèmes apparaissent pour ensuite passer à d'autres solutions.
> 
> Je tenterai un nettoyage des caches (tente ceux du système en premier) de toutes façons si ça
> ...



on y a cru mais non !!
après nettoyage des caches systeme et un arret puis un démarrage, rien a changé


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

n'y a t il pas plutot un moyen de retrouver le doc dans les preference de mail
voir atteindre la boite d'envoi????


----------



## tremendus (16 Février 2005)

Tu peux peut etre tenter cela :
dans les pref sys de ta bibliothèque supprimer (ou en attendant le mettre à la corbeille
sans vider) ce fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" puis ouvrir mail et retenter la manip

Il existe aussi dans la biblio un dossier mail dans lequel un autre dossier contient des pref
concernant les "sentmessage" que tu peux mettre de côté il sera recreer (je viens de faire l'essai)
et voir ce que cela donne

@ toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

yannsolo a dit:
			
		

> n'y a t il pas plutot un moyen de retrouver le doc dans les preference de mail
> voir atteindre la boite d'envoi????



Essaye encore ceci : quitte Mail, puis place dans la corbeille le dossier "Mail" qui se trouve (normalement) dans le dossier "Caches" de ta Bibliothèque d'utilisateur. Relance Mail.


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

pour info , le fichier video compresse par dropstuff donne un fichier  .dv.uu
si ça parle a qlq un ???
se passe que c'est se fichier qui pose probleme a mail


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

yannsolo a dit:
			
		

> pour info , le fichier video compresse par dropstuff donne un fichier  .dv.uu
> si ça parle a qlq un ???



UUEncode (Unix-to-Unix Encode, identifiable grâce à l'extension .uu) n'est pas un outil de compression mais de conversion de fichiers. Les fichiers convertis se présentent sous la forme d'une suite de caractères ASCII encodés sur 7 bits. Cette conversion est particulièrement adaptée pour l'échange de fichiers entre plusieurs plates-formes (Unix, Linux, Windows, Mac OS...), notamment dans le cadre d'un envoi de courriels.

Si tu souhaites compresser ton fichier DV pour en réduire la taille et accélérer ainsi son transfert, choisis plutôt la compression ZIP (intégrée au Finder de Mac OS X 10.3) très populaire dans l'univers Wintel.


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Essaye encore ceci : quitte Mail, puis place dans la corbeille le dossier "Mail" qui se trouve (normalement) dans le dossier "Caches" de ta Bibliothèque d'utilisateur. Relance Mail.



La boite d'envoi s'appelle outbox.mbox

elle se trouve dans User/Toncompte/Bibliothèque/mail/mailboxes


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux peut etre tenter cela :
> dans les pref sys de ta bibliothèque supprimer (ou en attendant le mettre à la corbeille
> sans vider) ce fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" puis ouvrir mail et retenter la manip
> 
> ...



ça a fait un grand nettoyage ,il a plus de messages dans la boite d'envoi ni dans la boite de reception 
mais maintenant il y a un element dans la poubelle .mail cherche toujours a le reconstruire
et il continu a bogué et se fermé seul.


----------



## tremendus (16 Février 2005)

bon alors, garder espoir il y a toujours une solution qui doit exister qqs part

autre essai pour en tous essayer tout ce qui est possible,

tu redémarres et reste appuyer sur les touches "pomme+S" jusqu'à obtention
des lignes de code (genre terminal) puis tu tapes :

fsck -f (n'oublie pas l'espace, et "f" si ton disque est journalisé ou "y" sinon)

là le système va vérifier son système et le réparer si nécessaire
puis une fois qu'il te diras ok tu tapes :
reboot

et tu retentes mail

Tu as bien fais le nettoyage des fichiers caches avec Onyx (ou autre) ?


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Février 2005)

yannsolo a dit:
			
		

> ça a fait un grand nettoyage ,il a plus de messages dans la boite d'envoi ni dans la boite de reception
> mais maintenant il y a un element dans la poubelle .mail cherche toujours a le reconstruire
> et il continu a bogué et se fermé seul.



Au même endroit Deleted Messages.mbox, tu peux aussi le mettre de coté


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

tremendus a dit:
			
		

> bon alors, garder espoir il y a toujours une solution qui doit exister qqs part
> 
> autre essai pour en tous essayer tout ce qui est possible,
> 
> ...



apparament le systeme est ok et il est bien reparti 
Mail s'ouvre mais un élément reste dans la poubelle meme après nettoyage (l'intitulé est mon nom)
il a aussi crée un dossier " distribué"???
a l'ouverture il me dit que "deleted messages.mbox est verrouillée par moi sur l'hote :
" m--.net00-00-00.noos.fr"  genre code internet ou adresse IP


----------



## yannsolo (16 Février 2005)

yannsolo a dit:
			
		

> apparament le systeme est ok et il est bien reparti
> Mail s'ouvre mais un élément reste dans la poubelle meme après nettoyage (l'intitulé est mon nom)
> il a aussi crée un dossier " distribué"???
> a l'ouverture il me dit que "deleted messages.mbox est verrouillée par moi sur l'hote :
> " m--.net00-00-00.noos.fr"  genre code internet ou adresse IP



Mais Mail plante tjr et se ferme


----------



## thierryr6 (22 Février 2005)

bonjour  a tous 
je viens juste de recevoir mon Imac G5 et j'ai un pb de parametrage avec mail
je peux recevoir des mails, mais impossible d'en envoyer a chaque fois j'ai la pharse
"" le serveur  smpt.wanadoo.fr ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25""

j'ai eu pendant 10 minute l'assitance wanadoo et apres essai en passant par wanadoo , je peux recevoir et envoyer des mails sur wanadoo mais toujours pas par mail
le parametrage pourt 25 est correct pour eux
quelqu'un a t'il la solution car mail est tres pratique

merci d'avance


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

essaye avec sm*t*p.wanadoo.fr


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

je suis allée voir dans mes préférences mail car j'ai aussi un Imac et j'ai aussi wanadoo mais j'ai bien "smtp.wanadoo" avec 25. Etrange ton problème


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je suis allée voir dans mes préférences mail car j'ai aussi un Imac et j'ai aussi wanadoo mais j'ai bien "smtp.wanadoo" avec 25. Etrange ton problème


 non, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une faute frappe (smpt au lieu de smtp) 

thierryr6, dis moi que j'ai raison !


----------



## thierryr6 (22 Février 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSS

ça marche , génial , merci encore


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

thierryr6 a dit:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> ça marche , génial , merci encore


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> non, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une faute frappe (smpt au lieu de smtp)
> 
> thierryr6, dis moi que j'ai raison !



et oui tu avais raison, tu as l'oeil


----------



## nyccops (27 Février 2005)

Salut salut. 
Est ce qu'il est possible de configurer mail pour les adresses hotmail, laposte ou gmail ???
Si oui, comment puis-je faire ? Je ne sais pas quoi mettre au serveur de réception, au type de compte et au serveur d'envoi (smtp).
Je vous remercie ! 
Bonne journée à tous ! 
Salut salut ! 
Tanguy


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2005)

Il doit y avoir quelques quintaux de fils et de réponses pour Hotmail. Cherche et tu trouveras, petit scarabée.
Quant à la Poste, no sé.
Quant à GMail, c'est fastoche comme tout puisque tout est indiqué dans la documentation en ligne de GMail, ici : http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&topic=-1

Et voilà le travail.


----------



## JediMac (27 Février 2005)

Et pour laposte, là c'est comme n'importe quel compte mél, il faut juste savoir que les serveurs sont *pop.laposte.net* ou *imap.laposte.net* selon le protocole de consultation de ton compte et *smtp.laposte.net*. Bien que pour le smtp il est conseillé de mettre celui de ton fournisseur d'accès internet à tous tes comptes méls.


----------



## kathy h (27 Février 2005)

ou encore ici : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88504&highlight=hotmail


il suffisait de taper " hotmail" dans le recheche


----------



## lionlD (6 Mars 2005)

salut
Une fois de plus je vous sollicite puisque je n'ai toujours pas trouve de solution a mon pb.
En fait j'aimerai savoir de quel mot de passe mail parle vu qu'en retrant celui de mon compte yahoo ca ne marche pas.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

je pense pas faire avancer le schmilblic , mais je croyais que le compte Yahoo n'etait pas (ou plus) configurable pop (ou imap)......


----------



## je hais les ordis (6 Mars 2005)

il y a 2 semaines yahoo a changé mon mot de passe sans prévenir, rien du tout que dalle

rubrique mot de passe oublié .....maintenant c'est bon.


----------



## lionlD (6 Mars 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> il y a 2 semaines yahoo a changé mon mot de passe sans prévenir, rien du tout que dalle
> 
> rubrique mot de passe oublié .....maintenant c'est bon.


 mais mon mot de passe fonctionne tjs quand je consulte mon compte. 
Ca marche pas ds Mail.
Ca fait une semaine que je suis dessus et j'avoue que je commence a perdre patience.
Au fait mon FAI c'est free si ca peut aider...
Merci a vous qui avez repondu.


----------



## JediMac (6 Mars 2005)

Juste au cas où, ce n'est pas le pass de Trousseau d'accès qui t'es demandé ? Pour que celui-ci te retourne justement le pass yahoo.


----------



## lionlD (6 Mars 2005)

peut etre si mais je sais pas trop en fait ce qu'il me demande comme mot de passe...


----------



## JediMac (6 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> peut etre si mais je sais pas trop en fait ce qu'il me demande comme mot de passe...


Bon, ben pour le savoir entre ton pass de session qui est par défaut celui de Trousseau d'accès.


----------



## lionlD (6 Mars 2005)

toujours rien!!!
desesperant
y a bien une solution quand meme.


----------



## MortyBlake (6 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> toujours rien!!!
> desesperant
> y a bien une solution quand meme.



Est-ce que tu es passé par le options mail sur yahoo car pour avoir accès par un logiciel de mail, il faut d'abord accepter de recevoir des messages de pub toutes les semaines ?

Seulement ensuite ça marche avec mail. :love:


----------



## MortyBlake (6 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu es passé par le options mail sur yahoo car pour avoir accès par un logiciel de mail, il faut d'abord accepter de recevoir des messages de pub toutes les semaines ?
> 
> Seulement ensuite ça marche avec mail. :love:



Il faut ensuite paramétrer ton compte comme ça :

Serveur de courrier entrant (POP3) :
pop.mail.yahoo.fr

Serveur de courrier sortant (SMTP):
smtp.mail.yahoo.fr
ou le serveur de ton fournisseur d'accès ( par exemple smtp.free.fr si tu es chez free)

Nom de compte :
login

Adresse e-mail*:
login@yahoo.fr

Mot de passe*:
ton mot de passe Yahoo! Mail


----------



## lewax (9 Mars 2005)

Hello, j'utilise mail sous OSX.3.8.
Depuis peut, le dossier indésirable est en gras (quand il y a des messages non lus a l'intérieur) mais quand je veux voir son contenu, il n'y a rien..... Je sais qu'il y a des messages dans ce dossier et j'aimerai bien pouvoir les voir (ne serait-ce que pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas du courrier "désirable" )

Quelqu'un a-t-il déja eu ce blèm? Est-ce lié a 10.3.8?

merci


----------



## AOSTE (9 Mars 2005)

Salut il me semble que le courrier indesirable reste dans le dossier reception il est juste d'une couleur differente. Voir aide apple recherche courrier indesirable!
Ciao


----------



## Caster (9 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Hello, j'utilise mail sous OSX.3.8.
> Depuis peut, le dossier indésirable est en gras (quand il y a des messages non lus a l'intérieur) mais quand je veux voir son contenu, il n'y a rien..... Je sais qu'il y a des messages dans ce dossier et j'aimerai bien pouvoir les voir (ne serait-ce que pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas du courrier "désirable" )
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déja eu ce blèm? Est-ce lié a 10.3.8?
> ...



tu peux aussi aller dans le menu préférence de Mail puis dans l'onglet règles ..... regarde si tu n'as pas une règle qui concerne les courriers indésirables ou pas


----------



## kathy h (9 Mars 2005)

lewax a dit:
			
		

> Hello, j'utilise mail sous OSX.3.8.
> Depuis peut, le dossier indésirable est en gras (quand il y a des messages non lus a l'intérieur) mais quand je veux voir son contenu, il n'y a rien..... Je sais qu'il y a des messages dans ce dossier et j'aimerai bien pouvoir les voir (ne serait-ce que pour vérifier qu'il n'y a pas du courrier "désirable" )
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déja eu ce blèm? Est-ce lié a 10.3.8?
> ...



Vérifie dans tes préférences ou courrier indésirable si tu es en mode essai ou en mode  automatique car en mode essai le courrier indésirable reste dans ta boite de réception maois est juste marqué comme indésirable,  donc ta boite indésirable est  vide dans ce cas et là c'est normal


----------



## Hanibal (10 Mars 2005)

Je voudrais, faire une régle (dans Mail, sous OS X.3) qui permette d'imprimer automatiquement certains mail entrants.

Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire?


----------



## kaviar (10 Mars 2005)

il faut que tu créé un règle qui lance un applescript. Ton script doit être sous la forme

using terms from application "Mail"
	on perform mail action with messages theMessages for rule theRule
		tell application "Mail"
			print themessage
		end tell
	end perform mail action with messages
end using terms from


----------



## giss (10 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème avec"Mail", lorque j'envoie un @ à une personne, elle ne peut voir la couleur de mon texte. Toutefois, moi de mon côté il n'y a pas de problème de réception "couleur".
Je ne comprends pas ??? pourkoi je vois la couleur et pas mon correspondant... 
 :hein: 


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée.

Giss °°


----------



## irix2A (10 Mars 2005)

peux pas de renseigner mais moi j'arrive pas a recuperer mon adresse msn et aol es ce quelqu'un peut me donner communiquer les réglages  ( port 110 pas connecté)


MERCI


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2005)

giss a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec"Mail", lorque j'envoie un @ à une personne, elle ne peut voir la couleur de mon texte. Toutefois, moi de mon côté il n'y a pas de problème de réception "couleur".
> Je ne comprends pas ??? pourkoi je vois la couleur et pas mon correspondant...
> ...



Soit le texte est mal formê soit c'est le client de messagerie de la personne qui fonctionne mal ... soit les deux.

Donc le mieux est de nous dire quel est le client de la personne, ou chaque client de messagerie sur lequel le problème apparaît, les paramètres de ton envoi de message et pour finir, un petit exemple de message qui ne marche pas.

Sans cela, il va être difficile de te répondre.


----------



## bompi (10 Mars 2005)

Ouh la la !! Où avais-je la tête : bienvenue à tous les deux [c'est fou le nombre de nouveaux ces derniers temps].


----------



## lionlD (10 Mars 2005)

Merci pour tous ces conseils
Je viens d'essayer et NEGATIF...
Il refuse toujours mon mot de passe.
C'est pas possible de ne pouvoir utiliser Mail uniquement avec un compte.mac ou je sais pas quoi
En tout cas merci.
Je crois que je vais me faire une raison jusqu'a ce qu'un miracle arrive


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tous ces conseils
> Je viens d'essayer et NEGATIF...
> Il refuse toujours mon mot de passe.
> C'est pas possible de ne pouvoir utiliser Mail uniquement avec un compte.mac ou je sais pas quoi
> ...



C'est étonnant, j'ai un compte Yahoo que je récupère avec Mail. 

Quel est ton FAI et es-tu en direct sur le modem ou derrière un routeur ?

As-tu essayé de récupérer ton mot de passe ?


Courage


----------



## lionlD (10 Mars 2005)

Mon FAI c'est Free et le seul truc interposé c'est un switch.
C'est bizarre que ca fonctionne pas pour moi si t'as un compte yahoo et que ca fonctionne???
J'ai pourtant bien suivi tes reglages mais......rien
Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est que je peux en evoyer mais pas recuperer quoique ce soit.
Incomprehensible!!!


----------



## lewax (11 Mars 2005)

Ben en fait, je veux que le courrier indésirable aille dans la boite indésirable. Les préférences sot ok et ça marchait tip top avant mais du jour au lendemain, la règle n'a pas changé mais je ne peux juste plus voir le contenu de la boite indésirable...


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> Mon FAI c'est Free et le seul truc interposé c'est un switch.
> C'est bizarre que ca fonctionne pas pour moi si t'as un compte yahoo et que ca fonctionne???
> J'ai pourtant bien suivi tes reglages mais......rien
> Ce qui est encore plus bizarre c'est que je peux en evoyer mais pas recuperer quoique ce soit.
> Incomprehensible!!!




Je suis aussi chez chez Free derrière un routeur.

Pour l'envoi ça n'est pas étonnant car tu peux utiliser différents SMTP.

Si je vais dans compte de Mail j'ai exactement :

Type de compte : POP
Adresse electronique : monadresse@yahoo.fr  (---pas .com---)
Nom complet : moi
_________________________________________________________

Serveur de reception : pop.mail.yahoo.fr
nom d'utilisateur : monadresse
mot de passe : ??????????

_________________________________________________________
Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp.free.fr


dans l'onglet avancé :

port : 110
utiliser SSL non coché
Authentification : [Mot de Passe ]

Et ça marche


----------



## irix2A (11 Mars 2005)

bonsoir 

ca fait trois bonnes heures que je tourne en rond sur mail mon compte recois les mail (que mac.com  ait pas reussit a recuperer des boites comme msn ou aol) mais j'arrive pas a envoyer . une fenetre apparait est me dis le server smtp n' est pas correct.( je crois que jai fais une connerie ait supprimer un compte msn dont je ne pouvais recuperer les mail que j avais remplis au demarage de mac osx peut ce compte servait il a envoyer?? actuelement le reglage que j'essaie d'utiliser est smtp.mac.com car sa me paraissais logique ( a noter que ce matin je povais expedier mais j'ai bidouiller des trucs est sa marche plus.......

helllp aidez un macuser agé de 2 jours      :


----------



## Hanibal (11 Mars 2005)

Merci, je teste ça ce soir !


----------



## lumai (11 Mars 2005)

pour l'envoi, essaye de rentrer l'adresse smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès (smtp.free.fr ou smtp.wanadoo.fr par exemple)


----------



## giss (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

merci à vous deux, pour votre réponse si rapide   

alors moi je suis chez wanadoo, et les autres personnes sont chez yahoo, et wanadoo ...
je me dis qu'il y a surment un petit truc à cocher dans mes préférences, mais je ne trouve rien, et puis comme moi je vois la couleur c plutôt curieux.


----------



## Zyrol (11 Mars 2005)

ça c'est clair c'est une erreur typique de smtp. si tu recois et que tu ne peux pas envoyer.

Admettons : ton FAI est Free, tu as un compte mail chez Free et un chez Wanadoo, voici la config : 
Pour le compte Free : 
pop.free.fr
smtp.free.fr

Pour le compte Wanadoo : 
pop.wanadoo.fr
smtp.free.fr

Le serveur d'envoir est toujours ton fournisseur d'accés, meme si le compte mail est different.
Si tu n'as toujours pas compris, poste tes comptes et ton FAI.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Suite au nombre croissant de sujets sur Mail, je fusionne tout, priere de faire des recherches avant de poster d'autres threads, merci


----------



## giss (11 Mars 2005)

Après réflexion, je me suis dit que mon problème, vient peut être du fait, que mes contacts sont sur PC, et la compatibilité de mac/pc avec Mail, n'est pas bon...  :hein: enfin je me rassure comme je peux pour le moment


----------



## tinober (11 Mars 2005)

je suis désemparé devant Mail !!

je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour envoyer et recevoir des mails, est ce qu'il faut créer une adresse .mac ?? ou est ce que je peux utiliser mes adresses hotmails, yahoo, ???

merci de vos réponses


----------



## MJF (11 Mars 2005)

tinober a dit:
			
		

> je suis désemparé devant Mail !!
> 
> je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour envoyer et recevoir des mails, est ce qu'il faut créer une adresse .mac ?? ou est ce que je peux utiliser mes adresses hotmails, yahoo, ???
> 
> merci de vos réponses



Tout sur "Mail" sur l'excellent site OSX facile à cette page :

http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mars 2005)

Merci de se referer a la rubrique Mail juste plus haut, je vais d'ailleurs supprimer ce thread, apprenez a faire des recherches, merci (ou plutot a lever les yeux ici )


----------



## lionlD (11 Mars 2005)

hello
merci pour toutes ces precisions mais biensur.....RIEN
J'avoue, j'y ai cru.
C'est fou quand meme!!!
Au boulot on utilise Mail et ca marche tres bien.
On est bien d'accord que le mot de passe c'est celui de mon compte yahoo???
Enfin bon, il reste un peu d'espoir que ca marche un jour.
Je suppose qu'il y a bien une manipulation a faire que j'ai oublie.
Merci encore pour toutes vos reponses


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> hello
> merci pour toutes ces precisions mais biensur.....RIEN
> J'avoue, j'y ai cru.
> C'est fou quand meme!!!
> ...



Oui c'est le mot de passe de ton compte Yahoo. Si ça marche directement sur le web, c'est incompréhensible. Tu as bien fait les manip d'inscription sur le site de yahoo ?


----------



## lionlD (11 Mars 2005)

c'est exactement ce que je viens de refaire et la....Miracle
Merci infiniment a tout le monde.
Quel soulagement!!
Ca marche avec les comptes prehistoriques "caramail" ???


----------



## cucurbitales (11 Mars 2005)

Je voudrais juste réinstaller Mail pour retrouver le chouette petit son d'avion avec les messages envoyés qui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, a disparu...

Comment réinstaller Mail sans perdre mes BAL ?


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mars 2005)

lionlD a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement ce que je viens de refaire et la....Miracle
> Merci infiniment a tout le monde.
> Quel soulagement!!
> Ca marche avec les comptes prehistoriques "caramail" ???


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Mars 2005)

cucurbitales a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais juste réinstaller Mail pour retrouver le chouette petit son d'avion avec les messages envoyés qui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, a disparu...
> 
> Comment réinstaller Mail sans perdre mes BAL ?


sau


Tu les sauves d'abord. Elles sont dans toncompte/bibliothèque/mail/mailboxes.


----------



## orangemeca (14 Mars 2005)

Bonjour, 
Je suis un tout nouveau switcher, mon problème est le suivant, mon site et ma messagerie sont hébergé chez Nuxit, donc c'est un service payant donc la récuperation de mail : pop sur le Soft Mail ne pose pas de problème, au temps de mon PC je récupérais les mails et ses derniers etaient éffacés du serveur, depuis mon switch, je récupère les mails mais ils ne sont pas supprimés du serveur, j'ai cherché dans les préférence de Mail, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à ce problème, si quelqu'un ici a une piste, je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Mars 2005)

orangemeca a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je suis un tout nouveau switcher, mon problème est le suivant, mon site et ma messagerie sont hébergé chez Nuxit, donc c'est un service payant donc la récuperation de mail : pop sur le Soft Mail ne pose pas de problème, au temps de mon PC je récupérais les mails et ses derniers etaient éffacés du serveur, depuis mon switch, je récupère les mails mais ils ne sont pas supprimés du serveur, j'ai cherché dans les préférence de Mail, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à ce problème, si quelqu'un ici a une piste, je suis preneur.
> Merci



Dans Mail/préférences/compte

Tu chosis ton compte, tu cliques sur Modifier. Tu choisis l'onglet BAL spéciales et là tu choisis ce que tu fais des messages du serveur (envoyés, supprimés, indésirables)


----------



## orangemeca (14 Mars 2005)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai certainement zappé cet ecran.


----------



## orangemeca (14 Mars 2005)

J'ai changé l'option ici, mais cela ne règle en rien le problème :


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Mars 2005)

orangemeca a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé l'option ici, mais cela ne règle en rien le problème :




Comment ça ?


----------



## orangemeca (15 Mars 2005)

Eh bien, mes messages quand je suis en ligne sont toujours présents !!!!!!!


----------



## orangemeca (16 Mars 2005)

D'autres expériences de ce type ?
Car cela ne fonctionne toujours pas pour moi, mes messages malgré cette option activée sont toujours présents.
Merci d'avance pour vos différents retour d'expérience.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2005)

Non, pour moi aucun problème avec aucune de mes messageries (6 au total).
Utilise Thunderbird ... 
Au moins pour faire des tests, disons.


----------



## kathy h (22 Mars 2005)

Qui peut me dire à quoi servent les scripts qui sont dans Mac OS X.10.3.8 dans le dossier bibliothèque ( ou library) puis  "scripts" et  "Mail" ? peut-on les utilser et pourquoi ? 

( En tous cas j'ai téléchargé un script à placer dans ce dossier justement , et qui permet de rendre indésirable les mail émis par des virus PC ( même si on est pas touché par ce genre de virus, pas besoin d'encombrer nos messageries avec : on le trouve ici :
http://jeangabi.steinmetz.free.fr/fr/mailapp.php )


----------



## orangemeca (22 Mars 2005)

orangemeca a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé l'option ici, mais cela ne règle en rien le problème :



 J'ai réglé mon problème, en effet comme le montre ce Print Screen , j'avais laissé l'option supprimer au bout d'une semaine

 Merci d'avoir orienté mes recherches


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut me dire à quoi servent les scripts qui sont dans Mac OS X.10.3.8 dans le dossier bibliothèque ( ou library) puis  "scripts" et  "Mail" ? peut-on les utilser et pourquoi ?
> 
> ( En tous cas j'ai téléchargé un script à placer dans ce dossier justement , et qui permet de rendre indésirable les mail émis par des virus PC ( même si on est pas touché par ce genre de virus, pas besoin d'encombrer nos messageries avec : on le trouve ici :
> http://jeangabi.steinmetz.free.fr/fr/mailapp.php )



Ce sont les scripts AppleScript que l'on trouve dans le menu des ... scripts de Mail (celui avec une icône représentant un parchemin en "S").
Normalement, il faut quand même vérifier que le script ne fait que ce qu'il dit, avec l'éditeur de script (sis dans /Applications/Applescript).
Dans l'ensemble, ces scripts sont un peu plus lisibles que les scripts Unix (écrits en bash ou tcsh, voire PERL) classiques.

Chez moi, le chemin des scripts est plutôt : "/Library/Scripts/Mail Scripts/"
Je suppose que l'on peut créer le même répertoire pour un utilisateur seul (genre :
"/Users/arthur/Library/Scripts/Mail Scripts/")

Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition ...


----------



## kathy h (22 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont les scripts AppleScript que l'on trouve dans le menu des ... scripts de Mail (celui avec une icône représentant un parchemin en "S").
> Normalement, il faut quand même vérifier que le script ne fait que ce qu'il dit, avec l'éditeur de script (sis dans /Applications/Applescript).
> Dans l'ensemble, ces scripts sont un peu plus lisibles que les scripts Unix (écrits en bash ou tcsh, voire PERL) classiques.
> 
> ...




Qu'est ce que je deviendrais sans toi   
pour le chemin tu as raison, je me suis trompée et c'est en fait le même que le  tien


----------



## kathy h (24 Mars 2005)

j'ai deux FAI : Wanadoo et tiscali 

- sur Mail j'ai paramétré mes deux adresses e mail Wanadoo ( pas de problème tant pour recevoir que pour envoyer )

- j'ai paramètré mes 2 adresses TISCALI et là je peux recevoir mes mails avec les 2 adresses  mais pas en envoyer.

Pourtant mes paramètres sont bons


Comme je peux revevoir mes messages, je ne reprends ici que mes réglages "serveur d'envoi "

serveur d'envoi : smtp.tiscali.fr
port du serveur = 25 ( la même chose que pour wanadoo en fait ) 

alors pourquoi je peux recevoir le courrier tiscali et pas en envoyer?

ci joint le message que j'obtiens quand je veux envoyer un mail avec mes adresses tiscali :


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2005)

C'est toujours la même histoire (et je pense que sur divers threads il y a des éléments de réponse) 

Explication :
pour recevoir tes fichiers, tu te connectes à des serveurs POP3 [aka Post Office Protocol v3], qui filtrent les utilisateurs par identifiant/mot de passe. En général cette seule sécurité (bien faible à vrai dire) est appliquée et les serveurs POP3 des FAI sont accessibles de tout point de connexion Internet.

Pour envoyer des fichiers, tu passes par des serveurs SMTP [Simple Mail Transfer Protocol]. Or ces serveurs, en général ne requièrent pas d'identification ID/mdp. En conséquence, ils sont souvent soumis à diverses techniques de flood, en général par des vilains, soit pour du DoS [Denial of Service : en clair faire crouler le serveur sous la charge], soit tout bêtement pour du spamming. En conséquence, pratiquement tous les serveurs SMTP des FAI n'acceptent de connexions que de postes ayant une adresse Internet fournie par le FAI lui-même.

Donc : quand tu te connectes via Wanadoo, tous tes messages (mêmes ceux envoyés avec le compte Tiscali) doivent être envoyés par le serveur smtp.wanadoo.fr. Et réciproquement si tu te connectes via Tiscali.
C'est une des raisons pour laquelle de nombreuses personnes souhaitent utiliser leur propre serveur SMTP. L'ennui est que celà ne marche plus trop bien pour d'autres raisons (que j'expliquerais volontiers, mais sur un autre thread).

Éventuellement, vérifie chez Wanadoo et chez Tiscali si leurs serveurs SMTP acceptent des connexions avec authentification : dans ce cas, quelle que soit ton adresse IP, tu pourras utiliser les serveurs respectifs de tes comptes. Mais j'en doute.

Pour information : le service GMail de Google propose des connexions sécurisées ET authentifiées sur ces serveurs POP3 ET SMTP. Rudement pratique !

PS : j'ai des invitations en rab.


----------



## kathy h (24 Mars 2005)

OK OK comme je me connecte que via wanadoo ( ADSL) et jamais via TISCALI je dois donc rentrer, pour pouvoir écrire via l'adresse tiscali   :  SMTP wanadoo? c'est bien cela


P.S. j'ai essayé et ça marche : pour le serveur de reception j'ai laissé "pop.tiscali.fr "
     pour le serveur d'envoi j'ai mis "smtp.wanadoo.fr "et ça marche.
je n'aurais pas pensé pour une adresse tiscali devoir marquer wanadoo ( mais maintenant je trouve ça logique puisque je me connecte non pas via tiscali en fait mais via wanadoo )

merci


----------



## Michel37 (24 Mars 2005)

Hello à tous

Je n'arrive plus à lire les mails (Mail 1.3.2, sur G4 bi-pro sous OS X 10.3) qui arrivent, la page étant blanche.
Quand je fais ?Répondre? ou ?rediriger?, je visualise alors le message reçu puisque j'ai demandé que le corps du message accompagne la réponse et là il est en bleu (couleur demandée à ce niveau de réponse).
Je n'ai pas encore réussi à faire en sorte que la police des messages entrants soit noire. Dans les préférences de mail, je ne vois pas la couleur de la police primaire, seulement les différentes couleurs des messages cités en réponse en fonction de leur niveau.
Tous les messages conservés dans mes BAL sont devenus blancs aussi. 
- Le corps supposé du message n'est pas sélectionnable, l'encre ne serait donc pas blanche ...
- Le style sélectionné dans Format est celui ?par défaut? aligné à gauche Espacement 1.0x
- Par ailleurs, après que les prefs de Mail aient été mises à la poubelle (utilisateur/bibliothèque/fichier com.apple.mail.plist), les choses étaient encore au même point au redémarrage.

j'ai lancé ONYX et dans la rubrique ?Automatiser? j'ai coché 
- ?supprimer les fichier caches de l'utilisateur courant?
- ?supprimer les fichiers caches du système?
- ?supprimer les fichiers de la mémoire virtuelle (swapfile)?
J'ai laissé faire 
J'ai redémarré
Et c'est toujours au même point

Avec ToolX3 :
J?ai fait
- Une réparation des Autorisations
- Un "Update Prébinding" 
J'ai redémarré et patatras, c'est toujours au même point. Pas de message lisible.

Je précise que lorsque j'écris un message, je le lis normalement. Un fois envoyé, lorsque je l'ouvre à nouveau, je ne peux plus le lire, la feuille est blanche.

Mail aurait-il inventé l'encre sympathique ?

18 années de Mac, et là je cale.

Par avance, un grand merci si vos lumières pouvaient me sortir de l'obscurité.
Cordialement


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

Pour eviter ce genre de probleme, il y a postfix intégré dans le X ...
postfixenabler vous permet de l'activer
ensuite vous etes votre propre smtp, plus besoin de smtp.machinchose 

vous etes sous localhost

nb) vous pouvez aussi etre votre propre pop. et recevoir de n'importe où votre reserve de mail, même si vous n'êtes pas abonné(es) au FAI en question.


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2005)

Euh .... Comme je le suggérais dans mon post précédent, malheureusement cette solution se révèle peu fiable au bout du compte et voici pourquoi (suspense insoutenable ...) :

De nombreux FAI, excédés par le spam et le flooding ont durci les procédures d'habilitations de leurs serveurs de messagerie. Ainsi, il n'est pas rare qu'un serveur fasse du reverse-DNS (voir plus bas) pour vérifier que le serveur SMTP qui lui soumet un mail est référencé !
Donc une solution de ce type est inopérante avec AOL par exemple (tout mail envoyé à une adresse @aol.com est rejeté). Au bout d'un moment cela devient pénible.

Il faut alors posséder un nom de domaine et référencer son serveur de domaine dans les DNS i.e. le champ MX de la définition d'un domaine (MX = Mail Exchanger).

Le reverse-DNS consiste à retrouver le nom d'une machine, donc son domaine Internet, à partir de l'adresse IP. Une fois le nom de domaine trouvé, on peut savoir si la machine est référencée comme Mail Exchanger donc connue comme serveur SMTP. Si ce n'est pas le cas, il est loisible d'estimer que ladite machine est soit celle d'un spammeur soit hackée par un spammeur.

Vous pouvez vous amusez à faire le test par le Terminal (oui, je sais, encore le terminal ...) ou avec ce site : http://www.dnsstuff.com/


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mars 2005)

tinober a dit:
			
		

> je suis désemparé devant Mail !!
> 
> je ne sais pas comment le configurer pour envoyer et recevoir des mails, est ce qu'il faut créer une adresse .mac ?? ou est ce que je peux utiliser mes adresses hotmails, yahoo, ???
> 
> merci de vos réponses


 
Juste un mot pour dire et rappeler qu'il y a une aide intégrée dans toutes les applications Apple qui permet de découvrir rapidement comment réaliser ce genre de paramétrage de base...

'+


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

Michel37 a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous
> 
> Je n'arrive plus à lire les mails (Mail 1.3.2, sur G4 bi-pro sous OS X 10.3) qui arrivent, la page étant blanche.
> Quand je fais ?Répondre? ou ?rediriger?, je visualise alors le message reçu puisque j'ai demandé que le corps du message accompagne la réponse et là il est en bleu (couleur demandée à ce niveau de réponse).
> ...


 Je fais remonter ton message apres la fusion des sujets


----------



## JediMac (25 Mars 2005)

Michel37 a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous
> 
> Je n'arrive plus à lire les mails (Mail 1.3.2, sur G4 bi-pro sous OS X 10.3) qui arrivent, la page étant blanche.
> Quand je fais ?Répondre? ou ?rediriger?, je visualise alors le message reçu puisque j'ai demandé que le corps du message accompagne la réponse et là il est en bleu (couleur demandée à ce niveau de réponse).
> ...


Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 
Je me suis souvenu d'un problème similaire qui a été posé il y a longtemps. Du coup une recherche et hop ! Cependant, ce sujet s'est terminé sans savoir si le problème a été résolu . Quoi qu'il en soit, essaie ce qu'on avait proposé à l'époque.
Sinon, tu n'as pas fait mumuse avec les polices de X :mouais: ?
En dernier lieu, tu peux réinstaller Mail . Même si ça n'a pas fonctionné pour la môman de Madmac, peut-être que chez toi ça réparera la panne .


----------



## kathy h (25 Mars 2005)

Pour changer de sujet tout en restant dans le sujet principal : problème divers dans Mail:

Depuis quelques jours Mes règles ne sont plus appliquées corectement: Certains messages qui correspondent pourtant exactement à la règle que j'ai définie ne se retrouvent plus dans 
" Indésirables" alors qu'avant ça marchait, je suis allée vérifier la règle ou même les règles en question et elles n'ont pas changées:
 alors pourquoi tout d'un coup les règles fixées ne sont plus exécutées?

Ex:  j'ai choisi que tous les messages dont l'objet commence par "re" soient considèrés comme indésirables: ça a toujours fonctionné et voilà que je retrouve des " re" dans ma boite de messagerie.

Pareil:  certains messages que je voulaient voir marqués avec un drapeau car importants, se retrouvent eux dans " Indésirable" 
j'ai vérifié les règles, elles sont OK.

Quid??

A oui j'ai oublié de dire que ces derniers temps Mail a quitté à la sauvage ( en fait j'avais le message " Mail à quitté" mais celui ci était toujours ouvert, donc n'avais pas vraiment quitté ) alors que j'étais entrain de relever mes courriers et juste apres le CPU s'emballait à 100% et quand j'allais vérifié dans " Moniteur d'activité" c'est Mail qui prenait tout le CPU? donc Mail n'avait en réalité pas quitté mais au contraire tournait à fond , pour que le CPU redevienne normal je devais quitter Mail 
( alors pourquoi ce message "Mail à quitté.. " ) et surtout pourquoi ce plantage?
Le problème des règles non respectées est peut-être lié à ces derniers plantage de Mail ?




Et ça vient juste de me le refaire, j'étais sur Mail il a quitté, le CPU s'est emballé à 100% avec juste safari ouvert et dans moniteur d'activité il y avait indiqué en face de Mail : Bloquée !! j'ai dû le forcer à quitter via Moniteur d'activité , ça va plus Mail,  je fais quoi moi???


----------



## kathy h (25 Mars 2005)

je viens de réaliser qu'il y a peu de temps j'ai téléchagé un script pour Mail qui permet de rendre indésirable certains fichiers joint provenant de PC. 

je l'ai téléchargé à cette adresse : 

http://jeangabi.steinmetz.free.fr/fr/mailapp.php

j'ai suivi les instructions à la lettre..

bref je me demande si ce script ne serait pas la cause de mes ennuis à savoir Mail qui se bloque et qui fait tourner le CPU à 100% .( voir mon message précédant SVP) 

Par précaution je l'ai jetté et je vais bien voir si ça va mieux .

vous le connaissez ce script?


----------



## joslin (25 Mars 2005)

Salut,
je suis sous OS X 10.3.8 et j'ai quelques soucis avec Mail.
Plus d'une fois sur deux lorsque je répond à un e-mail ou que j'en envoie un, j'ai une erreur et mon mail reste dans la boite d'envoi. Je suis obligé de le relancer une deuxième fois pour que mail accepte de l'envoyer. Quelqu'un connait-il une solution à ce bug.
merci


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

joslin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> je suis sous OS X 10.3.8 et j'ai quelques soucis avec Mail.
> Plus d'une fois sur deux lorsque je répond à un e-mail ou que j'en envoie un, j'ai une erreur et mon mail reste dans la boite d'envoi. Je suis obligé de le relancer une deuxième fois pour que mail accepte de l'envoyer. Quelqu'un connait-il une solution à ce bug.
> merci



Quel est le message que t'indique mail lorsqu'il refuse d'envoyer tes messages?


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2005)

joslin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> je suis sous OS X 10.3.8 et j'ai quelques soucis avec Mail.
> Plus d'une fois sur deux lorsque je répond à un e-mail ou que j'en envoie un, j'ai une erreur et mon mail reste dans la boite d'envoi. Je suis obligé de le relancer une deuxième fois pour que mail accepte de l'envoyer. Quelqu'un connait-il une solution à ce bug.
> merci



Cela peut être dû non à mail mais au serveur auquel il se connecte pour envoyer le courier. Voire aussi à la qualité de la connexion réseau, qui peut de temps à autres "sauter" puis revenir.

Cela peut tout à fait être le cas alors même que tu ne t'en rends pas compte avec ton navigateur web (il y a une différence de time-out entre les deux applications).

Regarde de ce côté-là.


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

Pour le coup du mail en blanc : cela me l'a fait aussi 2-3 fois. Souvent sur mon adresse free. Lorsque je vais sur le webmail, je vois bien le contenu du mail en clair. A mon avis c'est un souci d'encodage de free (je n'ai ça que sur ce compte) qui fait bugguer Mail


----------



## benisma (28 Mars 2005)

bonjour

depui ce matin j'arrive à recevoir mais plus à envoyer.
J'ai comme message d' erreur " l'adresse XXXXXXX a été rejetée par le serveur.
La réponse du serveur a été erreur 4.3.2 ply try again later."
Est ce que ça veut dire que ça vient de mon FAI, et qu' ils ont un prob, et que ça devrait remarcher plus tard?

Merci


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

benisma a dit:
			
		

> depui ce matin j'arrive à recevoir mais plus à envoyer.
> J'ai comme message d' erreur " l'adresse XXXXXXX a été rejetée par le serveur.
> La réponse du serveur a été erreur 4.3.2 ply try again later."
> Est ce que ça veut dire que ça vient de mon FAI, et qu' ils ont un prob, et que ça devrait remarcher plus tard?


Oui.
Ca m'arrive aussi de temps en temps, donc ne t'inquiète pas.
Si ça se prolonge, contacte ton FAI.


----------



## benisma (28 Mars 2005)

Merci de ta réponse prompte et rapide  .
Effectivement je viens de réessayer et ça remarche....
Ciao


----------



## Tik (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous , 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et la planète Mac est encore a quelques années lumière pour moi.
Je ne suis pas utilisateur, par contre mon boulot m'amene à devoir répondre aux attentes de certains clients sur PC mais Mac aussi.
Voilà donc le problème du jour , fais 1h que je cherche et je suis bredouille :

En passant le pointeur sur les menus en haut, l'application Mail plante directement !
Impossible d'envoyer un courrier , en tappant l'adresse email du correspondant , Mail plante !
Le client est sur Mac os x donc je pense ne pas m'etre trompé de forum.

Un spécialiste a t il deja eu ce problème , je suis désolé de ne pas avoir plus d'informations , mais a part le traitement de texte , le client n'est pas plus avancé que moi ..

Help ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2005)

Bienvenue sur Macgé  c'est très gentil à toi de chercher des réponses pour ton client, mais sans info supplémentaire, tu te rends compte qu'il sera très difficile de l'aider... 
Car pour que Mail plante autant, et en exécutant des tâches tellement banales, je dirais que c'est le système tout entier de ton client qui a besoin d'un bon coup de balai !


----------



## Tik (30 Mars 2005)

Salut Macounette , merci de répondre aussi vite !

Est-il possible de désinstaller réinstaller Mail ? Je repete que jy connais rien au Mac ...

Je sais bien que les infos sont limités , mais c'est comme ca ts les jours , dépanner à distance par téléphone , c'est une horreur. Sur PC c deja ps facile mais sur MAc alors que jy connais rien c encore pire ..

Vous n'avez jamais vu ca ? ca pourrait venir d'un virus sur son système ? Il faut que je trouve un semblant de piste pour pouvoir au moins broder la conversation meme si je ne résouds pas le problème a 100% 

Connaissez vous des programmes pour Mac comme adaware pour PC ? Un anti spy ou trojan ?

Je continue ma quête du Graal !


----------



## JediMac (30 Mars 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 


			
				Tik a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible de désinstaller réinstaller Mail ? Je repete que jy connais rien au Mac ...
> 
> Je sais bien que les infos sont limités , mais c'est comme ca ts les jours , dépanner à distance par téléphone , c'est une horreur. Sur PC c deja ps facile mais sur MAc alors que jy connais rien c encore pire ..


Bon, ce serait quand même bien de connaître la version du système utilisé, 10.2 ou 10.3 ?
Sinon, tout ce qu'il est possible de faire pour essayer de réparer Mail (du "jeter ses préf." à le réinstaller) est indiqué dans ces sujets : 1 et 2.




			
				Tik a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'avez jamais vu ca ? ca pourrait venir d'un virus sur son système ? Il faut que je trouve un semblant de piste pour pouvoir au moins broder la conversation meme si je ne résouds pas le problème a 100%


:mouais: Ben ça ne sera pas cette piste en tout cas. Il n'existe pas de virus sur Mac OS X.

En tout cas, si MacG devient ta bible anti panne, n'hésite pas à te servir du moteur de recherche !


----------



## Tik (30 Mars 2005)

Merci JediMac, je vais voir à me débrouiller avec ca


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

Tik a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et la planète Mac est encore a quelques années lumière pour moi.
> Je ne suis pas utilisateur, par contre mon boulot m'amene à devoir répondre aux attentes de certains clients sur PC mais Mac aussi.
> ...


Le plus simple serait sans doute que le client en question prenne lui même connaissance des solutions envisagées par Jedimac dans ces deux sujets : 1 et 2.

Parce que expliquer à quelqu'un comment procéder alors qu'on n'est pas soi-même sur Mac ça risque d'être compliqué... Enfin moi je dis ça mais ...


----------



## jovedi (1 Avril 2005)

Salut,
Pour mes envois de mails j'utilise, en signature, plusieurs signatures (perso, pro,..). Elles sont en image jpeg. Dernièrement, en envoyant un fichier joint (un doc Word), mes destinataires 
ont eu à la place du fichier word, un autre de mes signatures. Mail aurait-il des pb pour gèrer plusieurs signatures ?


----------



## Melysse*7 (4 Avril 2005)

MJF a dit:
			
		

> Tout sur "Mail" sur l'excellent site OSX facile à cette page :
> 
> http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html



AVANT de poster j'ai tout relu 
et je suis tombée sur cette adresse 
j'ai imprimé
j'ai comparé
et YOUPI! 
mes messages wanadoo arrivent à nouveau sur "MAIL"
 :love:   MERCI!


----------



## ykpr (8 Avril 2005)

Cela fait quelques semaines que je découvre l'univers du Mac, tout se passe bien sauf avec le logiciel Mail.

En effet, je l'ai configuré et je reçois bien mes mails sauf qu'il y a quelques jours je ne recevais plus rien ....  

J'ai été voir directement ma messagerie sous l'espace wanadoo et j'ai découvert qu'elle était pleine !!  
En effet, Mail charge bien les mails mais ne les suppriment pas du serveur une fois qu'ils ont eté récupérées (alors que j'ai choisi cette option dans le menu préférence) 

J'ai lu sur des sites que des personnes avaient le même problème, quelqu'un aurait il trouvé une solution pour le résoudre ?

Sinon, je pense changer de logiciel pour lire les mails, lequel me conseillez vous ? (Outook express ou thunderbird ou d'autres ..)

merci


----------



## JediMac (8 Avril 2005)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacG ! 
Tous les gestionnaires de méls ont une option qui permet de ne pas supprimer immédiatement du serveur les méls chargés. Donc vérifie dans Mail les réglages de cette option. Tu la trouvera dans les préf. de Mail, onglet "Comptes", bouton "Avancé".


----------



## Inor (8 Avril 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai réglé Mail pour effacer les messages importés de Wanadoo, au bout de 1 jour.
Je viens de vérifer : les messages restent sur le site courrier de Wanadoo.
Mais ce n'est pas gènant.
Mail n'importe pas les couriels << effacés >> sur Wanadoo, une deuxième fois.
Et, du coup, on peut très bien ensuite aller sur la boite Wanadoo consulter des couriers qu'on aurait regrettés d'effacer.


----------



## ykpr (8 Avril 2005)

Moi je trouve ça génant de devoir effacer "manuellement" les mails qui sont sur le serveur ....

Mais bon, j'ai changé le paramétrage, j'avais configuré pour que les mails du serveur soient détruient losque les mails étant dans la boite de réception mais cela ne fonctionnait pas.

J'ai donc choisi de les supprimer immédiatement et là ça al'air de fonctionner. J'ai reçu un mail et il avait été supprimé sur le serveur   

Donc pour l'instant, plus de problème avec mon Mac, je ne regrette pas d'avoir switché. Par contre je trouve le carnet d'adresse pas très pratique quand les contacts ont plusieurs adresses mails par exemple.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Avril 2005)

Merci de regarder avant de poster, il existe deja un thread a propos de Mail, je fusionne :modo:


----------



## JediMac (8 Avril 2005)

ykpr a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je trouve le carnet d'adresse pas très pratique quand les contacts ont plusieurs adresses mails par exemple.


Hé bien ? Qu'est ce qui coince ?

Pour ne plus être embêter par vos BAL wanadoo, ouvrez un compte ailleurs. LaPoste.net est très bien.


----------



## Forgaria (11 Avril 2005)

Bonjour !

La description du problème est toute simple : je suis chez Wanadoo et je ne peux pas envoyer de mails en utilisant Mail... Pourtant, j'ai bien entré smtp.wanadoo.fr et je récupère parfaitement les mails.

En gros, ça veut bien rentrer mais ça veut pas sortir !


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2005)

Dis nous en plus : que se passe-t-il exactement ? Quel type de message envoies-tu ? A un destinataire unique ? A des destinataires multiples ?
Ce phénomène se manifeste-t-il depuis longtemps ?
Etc, etc.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2005)

Merci de faire une recherche, je fusionne :modo:


----------



## Forgaria (11 Avril 2005)

Désolé...

Voici le message d'erreur :



> Ce message n?a pu être distribué et demeurera dans votre boîte d?envoi jusqu?à ce qu?il puisse l?être.
> 
> Vérifiez que vous avez tapé correctement l?adresse du message. Vérifiez les réglages de serveur SMTP dans les préférences Mail et les réglages avancés auprès de votre administrateur système.



Le destinataire est unique et le message tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard (juste du texte).


----------



## JediMac (11 Avril 2005)

Forgaria a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> La description du problème est toute simple : je suis chez Wanadoo et je ne peux pas envoyer de mails en utilisant Mail... Pourtant, j'ai bien entré smtp.wanadoo.fr et je récupère parfaitement les mails.
> 
> En gros, ça veut bien rentrer mais ça veut pas sortir !


Comme te le suggérait Modern__Thing, ces forums disposent d'un moteur de recherche performant qui t'aurait apporté la réponse en moins de temps qu'il ne t'a fallu pour écrire ton message  ! 
Exemple !


----------



## solojan (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, en cherchant des topics sur Mail j'ai vu que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir des soucis, mais les miens sont un peu différents: Mail me demande de temps à autre mon mot de passe d'accès à mon compte POP chez Skynet (Belgique). Le problème est que depuis avant-hier (sur mon Pwb), il me dit que ce dernier retapé, est refusé par la FAI... Alors que je n'ai rien changé et que le même mot de passe fonctionne sur mon cube... Help!

PWB 15" 1,5Ghz, OS X.3.8, 768 Mo Ram; Mail 1.3.9.; routeur Netgear 834G, ADSL Skynet

Merci bonne semaine :                                                                                    confused:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Avril 2005)

Meme probleme que toi avec Skynet aussi  mais s'il te plait, utilise le thread reserve a cet effet s'il te plait


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

qui connait le freeware "FreePops" ( mentionne sur  "àvosmac " N° 51 ) et qui rappatri dans Mail les messages hotmail ou Yahoo notamment.

j'ai téléchargé ce soft et j'ai pâramètre Mail comme indiqué dans àvosmac,  mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher 

le lien c'est : http://www.freepops.org/fr/download-osx.shtml


----------



## Tangi (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qui connait le freeware "FreePops" ( mentionne sur  "àvosmac " N° 51 ) et qui rappatri dans Mail les messages hotmail ou Yahoo notamment.
> 
> j'ai téléchargé ce soft et j'ai pâramètre Mail comme indiqué dans àvosmac,  mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher
> 
> le lien c'est : http://www.freepops.org/fr/download-osX.shtml


Le lien n'est pas valide, c'est un "x" minuscule pour "osx"... Le lien valide est là...

Je vais tester, je te tiendrai au courant...

...


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

Hello,j'ai un petit souci avec le "Mail" 

j'arrive à voir les messages reçus,mais pas à en envoyer!    
J'ai un compte mail chez yahoo..
Quand je veux répondre à un message reçu (ou même en écrire un neuf) ça ne marche pas,un message m'indique que " l'adresse xxxx@yahoo.fr (la miene) de l'expèditeur a été rejeté par le serveur"
Je suis donc obligé de passé par le site yahoo pour pouvoir écrire.... :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 
 merci d'avance pour tout aides.


----------



## daffyb (25 Avril 2005)

Quel est ton fournisseur d'qccès ?
As tu configuré le serveur SMTP de Mail ?


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton fournisseur d'qccès ?
> As tu configuré le serveur SMTP de Mail ?



je pense avoir fait tout cela,       
mon fournisseur ça doit être yahoo...


----------



## daffyb (25 Avril 2005)

non..., ton fournisseur ce n'est pas yahoo
C'est wanadoo, Free, club-internet, tele2...
C'est ça qu'on veut savoir.
Tu as mis quoi dans serveur SMTP ???


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> non..., ton fournisseur ce n'est pas yahoo
> C'est wanadoo, Free, club-internet, tele2...
> C'est ça qu'on veut savoir.
> Tu as mis quoi dans serveur SMTP ???



Désolé si je pige pas tout,je suis novice en la matière...     
comme serveur j'ai mis :"pop.mail.yahoo.fr" (c'est les indications que l'on m'a donné lors de l'enregistrement)
 Pour ce qui est du fournisseur ,entends-tu par là quelle est le nom de la société à laquelle je suis abboné? Sin oui je suis abboné chez "alice adsl" (c'est un serveur italien,car je suis en italie...)
je pense donc que je n'est pas mis le nom du fournisseur. Comment vérifier le nom exacteet coment l'ajouter??        

Milles merci pour ton aide.


----------



## daffyb (25 Avril 2005)

Tu auras toutes les explications ici 
Dis nous si ça marche

P.S. Mille est invariable  mais merci l'est


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Merci de faire une recherche et de poster dans le thread consacre a Mail... Je fusionne :modo:


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras toutes les explications ici
> Dis nous si ça marche
> 
> P.S. Mille est invariable  mais merci l'est



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:

je pensais que t?allais m?indiquer une façon plus rapide pour remédier à mon problème...
Mais bon j?espère que d?autre le feront?
Merci quand même !

ps : en Italien (pays ou? je vis actuellement) « GRAZIE  » (merci) reste invariable,excuse moi donc pour la faute d?orthographe commise?. Je confond parfois les 2 langues?.
 :love:


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras toutes les explications ici
> Dis nous si ça marche
> 
> P.S. Mille est invariable  mais merci l'est



Je viens de consulter le site que tu m?as référencié, je pense avoir suivis les explications à la lettre, mais il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m?échappe?..
C?est toujours pareil?.
Ce que je ne comprends pas, c?est que pourquoi j?arrive à lire mes mails et pas à les envoyer ???
Si j?avais fait une fausse man½uvre lors de l?enregistrement, je ne devrais pas être en mesure de lire les mails reçus?.
Où se situe donc le problème ??????
Et pourquoi il n?enregistre pas mon carnet d?adresse,alors qu?il a enregistré touts mes anciens messages ????????


----------



## macdani (25 Avril 2005)

Plus persone ne semble s'interresser à mon problème.....
Peut-être que persone ne trouve la solution à mon problème....
 confused:


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2005)

Allez ! Je vais être bonne pâte (c'est normal pour aider un transalpin   )
Pour la messagerie : tu reçois tes messages en te connectant à un serveur de type POP et tu envoies tes messages en te connectant à un serveur de type SMTP.

Tu peux te connecter à un serveur POP de n'importe où (dans la très grande majorité des cas).
Mais, le plus souvent, tu ne peux te connecter à un serveur SMTP que :
- si tu es sur le même réseau que ce serveur SMTP : donc que tu utilises celui de ton fournisseur d'accès Internet (FAI)
- tu te connectes en mode sécurisé [mais ça, peu le fournissent].

Donc :
- tu reçois tes mails Yahoo : parfait.
- pour envoyer tes mails, tu utilises le serveur SMTP de ton fournisseur (la ragazza Alice ...) MAIS PAS LE SERVEUR YAHOO !!!! Dans la définition de compte c'est le serveur sortant (chez moi : "Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP)" car mon système est en anglais).

Capisce ? [je sais c'est plus Tony Soprano que Paolo Conte, comme italien  ]

Si tu ne piges pas bien le français, je peux te l'écrire dans un anglais intelligible ou un espagnol vacillant ...  

Ciao !


----------



## macdani (26 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! Je vais être bonne pâte (c'est normal pour aider un transalpin   )
> Pour la messagerie : tu reçois tes messages en te connectant à un serveur de type POP et tu envoies tes messages en te connectant à un serveur de type SMTP.
> 
> Tu peux te connecter à un serveur POP de n'importe où (dans la très grande majorité des cas).
> ...


   :love:  :


----------



## Brousseau (2 Mai 2005)

Je suis toujours en 10.3.9 et je ne plus lire les pieces jointes nouvelles comme les anciennes
que faire?


----------



## fredtravers (2 Mai 2005)

Brousseau a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours en 10.3.9 et je ne plus lire les pieces jointes nouvelles comme les anciennes
> que faire?


Pas normal ...  avez vous tenté de réparer les autorisations ?
ddur > applications > utilitaire > utilitaire de disque > réparer les autorisations 
En tous cas ça ne peut pas nuire


----------



## Valere (17 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Le logiciel Mail m'ennuie; je ne peux pas envoyer plus de 20 mails alors 
que je voudrais en envoyer plus que de raisons.
Je cherche un script pour l'intégrer dans Mail (si c'est cela qui pourrait éventuellement
résoudre mon problème);

Merci à Tous!


----------



## Titov (17 Mai 2005)

Sur Mail 2 j'ai eu un problème avec le courrier sur Club-internet : impossible d'envoyer des courriers bien que je pouvais les réceptionner.

Il a été résolu par le type spécialisé Mac sur la Hot line de Club-internet.

Dans les préférences de Mail 2, les préférences du seveur d'envoi, la case "authentification par mot de passe" était cochée alors qu'il n'en faut aucune.

Si ça peut aider quelqu'un...


----------



## Arael (19 Mai 2005)

Bonjour

j'ai un Mail avec plein de comptes et de BAL sous X.3, j'ai installé X.4 sur un autre disque et je voudrais récupérer tous ces comptes: comment faire ?
NB: "importer une boite aux lettres" ramène les vieux mails mais ne crée pas les comptes

Merci


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

Je viens de passer sous Tiger est je ne parviens plus à envoyer des messages, aucun problème pour les recevoir par contre... Je précise que la case dont on parle un peu plus haut, "Authentification par mot de passe" est décochée...

J'ai un compte mail à La Poste et mon fournisseur d'accès à Internet est Télé 2...

Je vous remercie vraiment d'avance et j'espère pouvoir régler ce petit souci qui m'agace particulièrement ...

...


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

Oui mais, ô fringant Breton, il conviendrait de nous fournir des choses un peu bêtes comme :
- un message d'erreur, s'il y a
- une configuration (là, il doit y avoir)
- un mode opératoire (là encore, ça doit être possible de l'expliciter)

Sinon, tu nous donnes des informations aussi épaisses que du papier à cigarette et on ne peut pas t'aider ...

(c'est vrai que : "J'ai un truc qui va pas, merci pour la soluce les gars" c'est un peu court, non ?)


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais, ô fringant Breton, il conviendrait de nous fournir des choses un peu bêtes comme :
> - un message d'erreur, s'il y a
> - une configuration (là, il doit y avoir)
> - un mode opératoire (là encore, ça doit être possible de l'expliciter)
> ...


Euh désolé :rose:...

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas beaucoup d'explications à donner  :

- iMac G4 1Ghz, Mac OS X version 10.4, donc Mail 2.0...
- Fournisseur d'accès à Internet : Télé 2...
- Compte mail à La Poste...
- Message d'erreur : aucun, quand je réponds à un message qui m'a été envoyé ou quand j'en rédige un nouveau et que je clique sur "Envoyer" dans la barre des menus ou dans la barre d'outil il ne se passe strictement rien, pas de message d'erreur rien du tout, la fenêtre de rédaction disparaît et le message avec. Le message n'est même pas dans la boîte d'envoi qui, sous Tiger ne s'affiche que lorsque des messages sont en attente d'être envoyés... Il n'est même pas dans "Brouillons"... Je précise aussi que lorsque je clique sur "Enregistrer comme brouillon" dans la barre d'outil, ça ne marche pas non plus...

Configuration du compte Mail 2.0 (j ne l'ai pas modifié lors de mon passage de Panther à Tiger, elle est telle qu'elle était sur Panther (et ça marchait parfaitement)) :

-Type de compte : IMAP ;
-adresse : tttttt.llllllll@laposte.net ;
-serveur de réception : imap.laposte.net ;
-identifiant : tttttt.llllllll ;
-mot de passe : ....
-serveur d'envoi : smtp.tele2.fr.

Je rappelle que j'arrive à en recevoir mais pas à en envoyer...

Merci d'avance, et j'espère avoir donné suffisamment d'infos...

P.S. Peut être qu'une mise à jour en Mac OS X version 10.4.1, arrangerait le problème, qui sait ??? ...


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

Merci pour les infos. Maintenant c'est moi qui ai l'air  car je ne vois pas trop.
Ta configuration me paraît bonne.
Une question toutefois : as-tu fait une install de Tiger _ex nihilo_ ou as-tu fait une mise à jour de Panther vers Tiger ? Et si tu as fait une installation "propre", comment as-tu récupéré tes boîtes de messageries ?
Encore une autre question : a-ce marché ou ça n'a jamais marché sous Tiger ?

Parce que, aussi loin que je suis concerné, je te conseillerais, le cas échéant de tout virer (gasp !!) puis réinitialiser tes comptes dans Mail, puis de procéder à l'importation de tous tes mails à partir de tes anciennes boîtes de messagerie.

PS : je sais, j'ai posé trois questions ...


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos. Maintenant c'est moi qui ai l'air  car je ne vois pas trop.
> Ta configuration me paraît bonne.
> Une question toutefois : as-tu fait une install de Tiger _ex nihilo_ ou as-tu fait une mise à jour de Panther vers Tiger ? Et si tu as fait une installation "propre", comment as-tu récupéré tes boîtes de messageries ?
> Encore une autre question : a-ce marché ou ça n'a jamais marché sous Tiger ?
> ...


J'ai fait une mise à jour de Panther vers Tiger, je sais c'est pas ce qui est conseillé mais c'est plus pratique...

J'ai fait la mise à jour hier, et ça n'a jamais fonctionné pour répondre à ta question...

Bon je crois que je vais mettre à jour Tiger, pour commencer, je ne pense pas que ça changera quoique que ce soit, mais bon, et puis si c'est toujours le bordel, je referai mes comptes...

De toute façon dans 3 semaines j'aurai un Mac tout neuf ...

Je te remercie en tout cas ...


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2005)

Avant de tout ratatiner, essaye au moins de réinitialiser complètement Mail :

- tu fais une sauvegarde des dossiers de message et des préférences, qui se trouvent dans le dossier ~/Library (ou ~/Bibliothèque)
- tu supprimes les fichiers une fois qu'ils sont sauvegardés
- tu reconfigures Mail
- là tu fais un petit essai
- si c'est bon, tu peux réimporter tes messages.

Si c'est pas bon : tu utilises Thunderbird en attendant de réinstaller tout ...


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Avant de tout ratatiner, essaye au moins de réinitialiser complètement Mail :
> 
> - tu fais une sauvegarde des dossiers de message et des préférences, qui se trouvent dans le dossier ~/Library (ou ~/Bibliothèque)
> - tu supprimes les fichiers une fois qu'ils sont sauvegardés
> ...


Finalement c'était pas grand chose, j'ai fini par trouvé la solution... J'avais un petit plug-in, MailsPriority, qui n'a jamais bien fonctionné d'ailleurs, il a suffit que je le vire pour que ça fonctionne de nouveau...

Merci pour tout en tout cas  ...

P.S. MailsPriority n'est plus compatible avec Tiger, en tout cas la version que j'ai ne l'est plus...


----------



## zemzem (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qui connait le freeware "FreePops" ( mentionne sur  "àvosmac " N° 51 ) et qui rappatri dans Mail les messages hotmail ou Yahoo notamment.
> 
> j'ai téléchargé ce soft et j'ai pâramètre Mail comme indiqué dans àvosmac,  mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher
> 
> le lien c'est : http://www.freepops.org/fr/download-osx.shtml




Salut Kathy,
Va regarder ici : http://sourceforge.net/projects/httpmail-plugin/


----------

